# Lush Superpowers



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

They'll be lovely puppies!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Can't wait to see those pups, they are going to be amazing!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

This is such a GOOD thing!! So very excited for Lushie and you too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just have to laugh bc I have learned there is absolutely no control and no predicting these dates. I am a type "A" personalty, and I want everything planned three months ahead. Plus, I try to balance teaching 7 week class sessions with going away to dog shows by painstakingly working through days on the calander. So trying to get Lush to do what I want when I want has been oh so humbling.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I think you got the best of both worlds -- a new pair of Bog boots and Lush puppies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck with the breeding  Of course she planned it LOL


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh goody! Baby plushies!  Fingers, toes, and paws crossed here!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hahaha, they certainly do have a mind of their own! Good luck, fingers crossed for lovely Lush babies


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Yay! Another litter!! Fingers crossed we get lots of healthy beautiful little Lushie puppies!!! I absolutely adore her name BTW it might be one of my favorite dog names of all times!!! So unique and absolutely adorable!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Of course! How could it be any other way? Lol!  Something about the timing of your Westminster litter has got to be good luck, though, right?

I will be following this breeding very closely. Long before you ever mentioned this online, Theresa and I were bantering back and forth about breedings we'd like to see, and Tonka x Lush was one we were excited about.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I will keep everything crossed possible! How exciting!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

All in the hands of Fed Ex today!!! I am going to write about all this for the Modern Love column in the Sunday NYT.


----------

